# Problème sous imac



## Guiguigui (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un imac G3 (233Mhz, 256Mo, 4Go DD) et j'ai voulu mettre xubuntu.
Seulement, je n'arrive pas a booter sur le CD (j'ai télécharger les fichier et je les ai décompresser sur un CD).

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ??


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2008)

Tu as quelle version ? Parce que ce n'est pas sur qu'elle soit compatible PowerPc (le petit nom de ton G3)


----------



## Guiguigui (28 Septembre 2008)

J'ai télécharger la version Xubuntu, pas la version i86 mais c'est pas la version PPC.

Sinon mon mac c'est un imac G3 233MHz 256 Mo 4Go Mac OS X 10.3.9


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2008)

Quelle version de Xubuntu ? Parce que la 8.04 est faite pour une architecture 386, voir par ici
Il faudrait voir dans les archives du site quelles sont les versions compatibles PPC et si elles sont encore téléchargeables.
Voire faire une petitte recherche dans ce forum, ça m'étonnerait que le sujet n'ait pas déjà été traité.


----------



## Guiguigui (28 Septembre 2008)

C'est bon j'en ai télécharger une ça s'appelle hardy-alternative-powerpc, sa va marcher ?


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2008)

Si ça va marcher, je n'en sais rien, au moins elle est compatible 

Mais si tu en as la possibilité, installe la sur ton DD et démarre dessus, moi j'ai souvent eu des problèmes avec les live-CD : ça démarre, puis ça plante au bout de 5 minutes, ça redémarre, puis ça tient trois jours...
Jamais eu de problèmes - enfin pas de ce genre  - en bootant sur disque. 
Maintenant ça n'est que mon expérience, et en plus elle se faisait sur PC. Je n'ai pas encore testé sur Mac.


----------



## Guiguigui (28 Septembre 2008)

En fait la j'ai télécharger les fichiers et je les ai gravé sur un CD. Après j'allume l'ordi en appuyant sur C c'est ça ?


----------



## Guiguigui (28 Septembre 2008)

Non ça na marche pas.
Le CD tourne bien au début puis ensuite d'affiche au milieu de l'écran un fichier avec la tête du finder puis un point d'intérogation. Ensuite, l'écran devient "vieux gris" puis sa se lance sous mac os x.

Je comprend pas lol ! Sinon je peut le lancer a partir du bureau ??


----------



## gagarts (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir !

Je vais (encore) en remettre une couche sur ubuntu pour PPC !

J'ai un iBook 466 DV, j'y ai mis Xubuntu, mais pour y parvenir, il faut parfois feinter... je m'explique :

J'ai téléchargé la version Xubuntu 7.10 'Alternate' (installation en mode texte), pour PPC. Ici :
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/
Je l'ai gravé et j'ai suivi ce tuto :
http://chamblandes.tuxfamily.org/installationMac/preparatifs1.html
(à adapter car il faut prendre le clavier mac et grarder France france et pas suisse ! ainsi que quelques détails dont je ne me rappelle plus mais qui sont assez faciles à comprendre)
Ensuite, j'ai mis à jour vers 8.04 (avec synaptic...)
Si quelques bugs subsistent, jette un oeil ici :
http://blog.effraie.org/post/2006/10/17/Ubuntu-sur-mac-quelques-astuces
(ce site m'a bien aidé personnellement !)

Voilà... n'hésite pas si tu rencontre des PB pour revenir poster ici !

@+

EDIT : Par contre, vu l'espace disque que tu as... tu ne pourras pas garder Mac OS !
Et pour le partitionnement, je te conseille de garder entre 256 et 512 Mo pour la swap (soit entre la capacité de ta RAM et le double de cette capacité !).

RE-EDIT : Ici, il y a la liste de compatibilité : 
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktopsApple
... on y voit que le modem n'est pas reconnu sous 6.10 (je ne pense pas que la chose ait évolué depuis !). Allez, maintenant, j'attends de tes nouvelles !


----------



## Guiguigui (28 Septembre 2008)

Merci de ton aide mais j'ai une autre question à propos de l'espace du DD.

J'ai voulu mettre un disque dur d'un ancien PC avec Windows 98 (de 20Go), j'ai démonter et remonter le mac mais le mac ne s'allumer plus, seulement la lumière du bouton "power" clignotait en jaune après y avoir appuyer dessus. J'ai remis le 4Go, sa marche mais comment ça se fait que le 20Go ne passe pas ?

Si tu as une solution, merci


----------



## gagarts (28 Septembre 2008)

Vérifie le cavalier de Master/Slave
et sinon, c'est normal qu'il boot pas s'il a pas d'OS compatible !
Essaie de le booter avec le DD de 20 Go et en démarrant sur un cd/DVD d'install de Mac OS
Comme ça tu pourras le reformatter en HFS avec Utilitaire de disque ! (si tu bootes sur OSX  )

Voilà... je n'ai pas d'autres idée... donne toujours le résultat de ces différentes manip' !
Bonne nuit !


----------



## Guiguigui (30 Septembre 2008)

Salut et merci pour vos réponses !

Mais je n'y arrive toujours pas : 

J'ai télécharger avec le lien qui ma donné gagarts par le biais du 2nd lien. Je l'ai télécharger et sur mon bureau, ce n'est pas .iso mais .dmg après avoir créer une image !! De plus, mon mac n'a pas de graveur (ah ! oui que c'est beau le high-tech !) donc voilà je n'y arrive pas !!
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider !! 


Merci


----------



## gagarts (1 Octobre 2008)

Salut !

Je pense qu'il te faudrait un autre PC (au sens Ordinateur personnel) à portée et qui ait un graveur de CD  Si tu n'as pas, essaie de faire ça en téléchargeant le fichier et en le mettant sur une clé usb pour aller le graver depuis un autre ordi.

Si tu vas sur un PC (au sens Windobe !) il vaudra mieux récupérer une image au format ISO que DMG (ou alors récupérer le logiciel dmg2iso pour les convertir !).

Comme je t'ai dit, je te conseille la 7.10 (Gusty Gibbon, si je ne m'abuse) en version alternate de Xubuntu, elle est au bout de ce lien : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/xubuntu-7.10-alternate-powerpc.iso

si tu ne peux (ou veux) pas passer par une clé usb (je crois que ton imac n'a que de l'usb 1.1 qui est... LENT !) alors télécharge l'image directement depuis un poste en possession d'un graveur ! (je ne sais pas si on peut en cybercafé ou en cyber-base... sinon, chez un pote ! il sera content !  ).

Pense à vérifier la somme MD5 du fichier que tu as récupéré et à graver en 4 et 16 x, pas plus pour garantir la copie... tu peux aussi demander une vérification après gravure du disque copié !


Une fois en possession de la précieuse galette tente à nouveau ta chance sur ton iMac !!

Quand ça sera installé, tu seras enfin débarrassé de cette étape... tu pourras passer au deuxième pavé : la configuration et la mise-à-jour (voire, l'inverse !) ! et là, ça peut être une autre partie de rigolade ! 

Tu pourras trouver quelques infos ici : http://blog.effraie.org/post/2006/10/17/Ubuntu-sur-mac-quelques-astuces (lien déjà communiqué plus bas, mais pour rappel  )

A bientôt !


----------



## Guiguigui (1 Octobre 2008)

Salut ! Merci de m'avoir répondu 

Mais je n'ai pas tout compris (désolé ). J'ai en fait 2 ordinateurs : un PC et mon "fameux" :rateau: Mac !! Donc si je comprend bien, je télécharge le fichier avec le lien qui tu m'as donner puis enfin, je le grave en 16 ou en 4 ?? 

Merci de me répondre ...


----------



## Guiguigui (1 Octobre 2008)

RRR  !!
En plus je n'arrive pas à graver avec l'utilitaire Windows en x16 !! Comment je peut faire ??

Merci


----------



## gagarts (1 Octobre 2008)

Salut !
Je pense que je n'ai pas été clair : tu graves à la vitesse que tu veux entre 4 et 16x en gros...
Pense que tu fais une 'copie' de disque, puisque tu copie une image ISO sur un CD, ce n'est pas simplement graver le fichier sur le CD ou même ouvrir l'ISO et mettre le contenu sur un CD... c'est vraiment copier une image de disque !
Tu utilise quoi comme "utilitaire windows" ?
Prends néro si tu as ou un freeware VALABLE (attention souvent en anglais !)


----------



## Guiguigui (1 Octobre 2008)

ok donc la j'ai la béta de nero 7. Ensuite je fais quoi ?


----------



## Guiguigui (1 Octobre 2008)

parcequ'en fait avec InfraRecorder j'ai fais graver l'image mais sa marche pas sous mac sa veut pas trouver le MD5 ...


----------



## gagarts (1 Octobre 2008)

àrf, là, je suis pas sous Windows...

ça va être dur !

Heum tu cherches nero express (ou quelque chose dans le genre) Puis quand il est lancé, il faut rechercher l'option qui te permet de graver (ou copier) un image de disque... (tu as différents formats de disque : musique, données, ... regarde un peu partout pour trouver le bon !

ensuite il te demandera de choisir le fichier image (source) donc ton ISO et ensuite tu pourras le graver... (j'imagine que ça doit pas être plus compliqué que ça...)
Si tu n'y arrives pas, envoie un MP pour que ça rallonge pas inutilement le sujet du forum !
J'attends de tes nouvelles !
A tout'


----------



## Guiguigui (1 Octobre 2008)

Désolé pour l'autre post mais en fait, j'ai bien graver le CD en 16x avec le lien que tu m'avais donné. J'allume mon Mac, ça affiche un fichier mais sa n'ouvre pas.


----------

